# Dead Ringer



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Hello,

Due to a recent injury I cannot draw a full weight band so I decided to seriously give BB's a try. I ordered the new Dead Ringer from Simpleshot. The slingshot arrived promptly as things always do from Nathan and crew. It is well made but Tiny, lol I have big meaty paws and the the Dead ringer feels small in them. It too a little getting used to but now it settles in just fine. Instead of a pinky hole it has a hole for the ring finger. It can be shot pinch grip or finger supported. I shoot it supported. It is pocketable to say the least. I just banded it up this morning and fired a few shots at break. This is a much smaller sing than I am used to and had to adjust my aim point a good bit. Smaller forks shoot higher. Took about 3 shots and I was busting cans. Which is what I bought it for.

I can tell it would be just fine with stronger bands too. With she lanyard nice and tight I could use it to hunt and intend to give it a try for that purpose. While I am healing its a perfect little slingshot to carry around to kill the time and some cans. I love the Theraband blue BB'bands that it ships with. I bought an extra and banded up my Scout frame with them.

So all in all nice little frame with some nice BB bands. If you have large hands it may take a bit of getting used to but quickly becomes intuitive. I give it a big thumbs up see pic below with business card for size reference


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Truth

waiting on mine to arrive , seams like its gonna be a popular lil

shooter .


----------



## brian5704 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have one of these as well. I had a bit of trouble gripping it. The sides are kind of slick and it seems to want to slip out of my hand. This was quickly fixed with a few wraps of tbg around the forks.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys I have two them one with flats and the other is looped 1/8 amber tube . I have been shooting a lot of 5/16 steel . Has been nothing but fun target shooters . I had trouble gripping at first now I grip on out sides of fork and mother fingers rest on the outside of the ring . Hope this helps . They are with me all the time evan ag work .


----------

